# Serrasalmus Id Please!



## dr7leaf

Bought this badboy labeled as Serrasalmus humeralis. That cant be right. What do y'all think?


----------



## dr7leaf

Another pic


----------



## dr7leaf

Nobody knows?


----------



## Ægir

Dont really see a humeral spot or typical traits... but it looks like it could use extra food and some fattening up, maybe the lack of colors are from its previous diet.


----------



## dr7leaf

Yeah its last owner definitely didnt pay much attention to it. It is very skittish and doesnt finger chase. Hopefully it comes around soon


----------



## dr7leaf

What would everyone suggest i do to fatten him up?


----------



## Ægir

Pellets if it will accept them, and fatty fillets like salmon would help. Occasional beef heart wouldnt hurt either.

If you dont want to buy a salmon fillet, you could try asking a restaurant or grocery that has it to save the trimming scraps.


----------



## dr7leaf

Offering trout filet

Heres that humeral spot... Still no definite ID?


----------



## Ægir

The eye coloring / tail band is whats confusing to me... I have seen several pics of S spilopleura that look similar.

I would fatten it up, and post some pics when things become more clear.


----------



## Slay

Not humeralis. Gibbus maybe?


----------



## Sanchezi

a little late in the game -- but it is most likely a Serrasalmus eigenmanni


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp

dr7leaf said:


> Bought this badboy labeled as Serrasalmus humeralis. That cant be right. What do y'all think?


Hey dr7leaf,

Congratulations with this purchase
Fish looks very friendly!

Did you identify it?

Zhenya


----------



## Dawgz

Still have it?


----------



## 1rhom

Looks like Muda aka serrulatus..


----------



## ANDONI

Sanchezi said:


> a little late in the game -- but it is most likely a Serrasalmus eigenmanni


I agree, I’m very late on this post.


----------

